# Rock climbing and mountain climbing!



## Tristan Higbee (Jun 16, 2012)

So I'm an avid rock and mountain climber when I'm not glued to my computer, and here are a few pics from some of my adventures. I'll add more in the future, and please feel free to add your own!

The photo below is me on top of a 250-foot-high tower called Ancient Art near Moab, Utah:









The photo below is of me in Yosemite, California:









The photo below is of me on a little limestone spire near Salt Lake:









And this photo below is of a crevasse high up on Mt. Rainier in Washington:


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow, better you than me!  I am adventurous, but that is a type of adventure you'll never catch me doing!


----------



## xzendor7 (Aug 26, 2012)

That takes a lot of guts, and I take my hat of to you.

It's not something I.m Likely to try.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I am so happy that you posted the photo of the 250-foot-high tower called Ancient Art near Moab, Utah, because it looks like the rock that is shown in the Visa or some other credit card ad on TV.  I was blown away when I saw that commercial, because I could never do that, ever!  I would simply faint at the top if I were put there.  I am just so amazed by your climbing ability.

I thought that the commercial that I saw was fake, but I guess people can do that without passing out.  I get dizzy just looking at the commercial! 

Simply amazing!!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I get queasy just thinking about it.


----------

